# Emco Lathes



## MattMoore (Apr 14, 2008)

Evening all,
I've got the chance to purchase an Emco Emcomat 7 screw cutting lathe.
Originally in my master plan I was going to purchase a Chinese lathe, but i've always been a bit dubious about this.
I've done a bit of research on the lathes and they seem to be well regarded, but being a newbie to metal working I dont really know what I'm looking at.
It comes with no tooling, and doesn't have a quick change tool post.
Are things lik chucks and tool posts unique for model to model?
Can the parts still be obtained for this lathe?
thanks for your help


----------



## rake60 (Apr 14, 2008)

Matt

I have never run an Emcomat 7
I did see one once with the screw cutting change gears.
It would thread, but it had no power feed.
One thing that I didn't like about it was the flat ways.
I can't say flat ways are bad, I'm just used to seeing V-ways 
on a lathe.

Hopefully someone here who has actually run one can offer 
their personal opinion.

Rick


----------



## Loose nut (Apr 14, 2008)

Made in Austria, very well made, but limited size. It depends on what you want it for, if it's big enough, in good shape and at the right price ,grab it.


----------



## MattMoore (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't have any specific jobs that I need to do that will require a big capacity.
Its a 7" by 17", so is longer than the chinese lathes I was looking to purchase.
Are the accessories still easy to get hold of?


----------



## Bogstandard (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Matt,

I don't know if you have already been to this site, but it shows something about the lathe you are considering.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/emco/page4.html

Maybe trolling around a bit will give a bit more info.

John


----------



## nemt (Apr 15, 2008)

On the site http://www.buellstrunz.at/ you can find almost every manual from Emco machines. Most of them are in German.
Maybe you can find some additional information.

Gerrit (Nemt)


----------



## MattMoore (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi John,
I've already had a good read of that site about the lathe. I'll keep searching though ;D

Gerrit, thanks for the link, sadly my german isn't upto much, but I will have a good nose round that site later. A manual would be a great help


----------



## Circlip (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Matt, A Maximat V 10 user myself, only used it for about Twenty years so I'm not sure if I like it really, got the vertical head on mine as well. It won't do what a 20 X 72 will do, but even though lots of people on here have got "Big Iron", have you seen the size of the engines they are making? :big:
 Try the following http://groups.yahoo.com/group/emcoV10lathe You will have to register(FREE) to get full access to the site but you will find it useful. Best wishes Ian.


----------



## Loose nut (Apr 15, 2008)

The Emco 7 was the predecessor to the current Emco 8 x 18 lathe which is the granddaddy to all of the Chinese 9 x 20's, they are just enlarged version of it with a few more bells and whistles. There 's your trivia for the day.


----------



## alan2525 (Apr 25, 2008)

Loose nut  said:
			
		

> The Emco 7 was the predecessor to the current Emco 8 x 18 lathe which is the granddaddy to all of the Chinese 9 x 20's, they are just enlarged version of it with a few more bells and whistles. There 's your trivia for the day.



By Bells and Whistles do you mean sloppy fit, debris and poorly machined parts?


----------



## Loose nut (Apr 26, 2008)

alan2525  said:
			
		

> By Bells and Whistles do you mean sloppy fit, debris and poorly machined parts?



Yes to all of the above plus half of a quick change gear box, a separate longitudinal feed (the Emco 8 had that on the threading screw) and a little more capacity. 

Not all of the 9 x 20's were that bad, I had one the was OK for it size but the older Emco 7" is a far superior machine if it is good condition and fits your needs. They were built back when quality still counted for something.


----------

